# Bulbophyllum in the news



## eds (Oct 28, 2022)

Cambridge orchid in bloom smells like rotting cabbage


An orchid that rarely flowers outside its native habitat in Asia it is creating a stink in Cambridge.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Guldal (Oct 28, 2022)

I've always had the feel, that Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis had the smell of a dead, decomposing elephant, while Bulbophyllum echinolabium smelled like Death itself (or maybe how I imagine the breath of a dementor). The fishy lot is more in the direction of Bulb. nyphopolitanum or Bulb. Trigonosepalum in my book.

Unfortunately all these stinkers have given the genus a bad reputation - and people tend to forget all the Bulbos with a delicious scent (or just no scent what so ever). Among the more pleasant olfactory, Bulbo-experiences, I've had, I can mention Bulb. ambrosia and Bulb. lobbii. They both smelled truly wonderful!

Not all, that can be said of the stinkers, though, is bad. My friend Hans Christiansen, back in 2015, won a car, when one of his Bulbophyllum phalaenopsises was awarded Champion of the show at the 10th China International Orchid Show in Hainan. Not bad for such a foul-smelling fella,' ay? Here is a closeup of another of Hans' Bulb. phal:


----------

